# red worm thing



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

I have seen a few of these really weird looking worms in my Leuc viv. They are king of plump...reddish/pinkish in color a little less than 1/4 in. long and have a very thin almost needle like front (I think). They seem to feel around with this end. The thing that freaks me out is that I have seen a smaller one that was white ....are these things parasitic? Anyone ever seen anything like this? Any help would be great ...if I catch a glimpse of one I will take a pic.

Thanks 

eve s.[/url]


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Where are they located? In the water or on land? If in the water they might be tubifex worms. 

Luke


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

Is this what you are talking about?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/articles/nemerteans.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

They'll keep you from being able to maintain any sort of springtail population in your tank =(

I have one tank that is/was infested with them.


-Tad


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

> was infested with them.



How did you get them out?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

I stopped feeding those frogs springtails. I said is/was just because I haven't noticed them in a few months. The only thing I can think of is b/c I stopped feeding that vivarium springtails. *shrug*


-Tad


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh...ugly things. That is exactly what they look like. Any idea where they come from? So from the description it doesn't appear that I have to worry about them around my leucs. Am I reading this right? They will only affect little invertibrates. Any idea how to get rid of them? Thanks for your help on this!

eve s.


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry... I went back and discovered the whole bottom section of that blurb and that answered most everything. Unless theres something else anyone can think of it looks like I have an excuse to re-do that tank now! Thanks guys!

eve s.


----------

